# Hitra Dolmoya Kjerringvag 28.08.-06.09.



## blassauge (24. August 2020)

Hallo Leute. Theoretisch gehts am Donnerstag los Richtung Hitra. Ich habe mich bisher mit meiner Vorfreude stark zurück gehalten. Man weiß ja nie was hier noch passiert. Aber nu ist es vorbei...ich kanns nicht mehr unterdrücken...Ich freue mich schon wie bekloppt. Hoffe nur dass wir nicht an der Grenze Halt machen müssen. Aber wie es aussieht wird erst Freitag wieder entschieden. Dann Mit Wirkung ab Samstag. Da sind wir eigentlich schon da. Na mal sehen. Die Sachen stehen bereit. Kann also losgehen. 
Leider gibts ja in diesem Jahr kaum Berichte zur Fischsituation vor Ort. Falls einer von euch noch ein paar gute Tipps hat nehme ich sie gern auf. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es einen Zwischenbericht abzuliefern.


----------

